# 19 new to ibs. Diet tips please :(



## Evening.coffee (Jul 15, 2015)

This all came out of no where. I've always had problems with going to the toilet but nothing as bad as this. I wouldn't of thought twice about it. I ate my dinner and within 30 minutes I felt so sick and needed the toilet so badly it was awful. I haven't had this problem since however I still feel really sick after eating so my doctor put me on domperidone and it's helped a lot. I get ibs D & C and I'm just looking for what foods are "safe" really starting to give up now. I'm so fed up with no being able to eat like I usually would


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I recommend Aglae Jacob's book.


----------



## Evening.coffee (Jul 15, 2015)

Where can I get this from? 
Thank you for your reply


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I bought the kindle version in amazon. There is a blog "bodyhealyourself" that talks about the book.


----------

